# MBGFC Memorial Day Roll call



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

MEMORIAL DAY 2 DAY TOURNEY ROLL CALL :

Weather looks fish-able: 

conditions look to be lining up:

Who's in it to win it this year ?


GET SHORTY crew of 6 are in:thumbsup:


----------



## Homewrecker (Oct 22, 2007)

HOMEWRECKER is in with a fired up crew of 5!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Team Jacquelyn will be there! Can't wait, it's like Christmas for me!

Watching the weather closely. If the front moving in on Sunday can hold off looks like the conditions might be perfect, still way too early to know however

Looking forward to some fishing as well as seeing everybody

Robert


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

MSViking said:


> Team Jacquelyn will be there! Can't wait, it's like Christmas for me!
> 
> Watching the weather closely. If the front moving in on Sunday can hold off looks like the conditions might be perfect, still way too early to know however
> 
> ...


What the heck !!! looks like a bumpy ride in on sunday : Zero ft seas on SAT ??

OH boy

Sunday 5/24
Morning
Breezy whitecapping conditions with moderate choppy seas. Small short period wind waves.
Winds: ESE 14 to 19 knots
Seas: E 3 feet at 4 seconds
Afternoon
Windy conditions with choppy seas. Small craft advisory. Small short period wind waves.
Winds: ESE 16 to 22 knots
Seas: ESE 5 feet at 6 seconds


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

sounds like an awesome cobia fishing day...


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Will be fishing the shootout Saturday if the weather holds


----------



## PastorJack (Jun 25, 2014)

The Miss Mickey is in!


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Just for the record, Mike's wife caught a white marlin to get top lady angler, not just the tuna shown in the picture. We had 2 more white marlin on that same afternoon, one right at the boat with the swivel within feet of the deckhands reach, when it came unbuttoned. We will not name any names in terms of anglers, captains, and deckhands. But we have definitely used it as a learning experience, as all trips should be.


----------



## Docs Holiday (Mar 11, 2012)

We're in! The weather is looking alright and bait is plentiful. Good luck to all and hope to see you guys Monday for awards!


----------

